# Loading



## fknight (Jun 13, 2012)

*Loading - a Poem*

Before my natural horsemanship days, loading a new horse into a 2-horse straight load trailer could be an adventure. Here is a true story of one horse we had to load…

We lived on some land down in Texas,
Had some friends with a Quarterhorse mare.
They moved in, settled right next t’us,
Had lots of good times we all shared.

The horse’s name was Diamond.
She’d run barrels in fifteen flat.
Take her ‘cross town to a ropin’,
She’d heel steers at the drop of a hat.

The day came she’s turned out to pasture
‘Cause our friends had to leave for awhile.
‘Cross the fence lived a big Morgan stallion.
That Quarterhorse mare made him smile.

Soon after, it was bound to happen:
He hopped the fence in one little jump.
The result was a beautiful filly,
With the Morgan neck, and a Quarterhorse rump!

That filly grew up right there on the place,
And never got trailered at all.
Tight places was somethin’ she hadn’t faced.
She’d never even been in a stall!

So you can imagine her first reaction
When introduced to a trailer for two.
She purt near put one guy in traction!
The next try she came plum unglued!

Just picture us: Three grown men and this mare,
Standin’ on an old gravel road.
We tried all the tricks, and was pullin’ our hair
Tryin’ to get this mongrel to load!

When up walks their boy – couldnt’na been more’n five -
Told his daddy HE’D make her load!
I’d never believed it, but sure’s I’m alive
He did it right there on that road!

We got her nose up to the trailer.
The boy says “Turn the horse loose!”
Told his daddy to pick up her tail -
Then threw gravel right up her caboose!

That mare didn’t wait for a second!
She jumped in the trailer so fast,
She hit the front wall! But I reckon,
I would too, with rocks up my — backside!


----------

